# One Act of Opera from Each of the Greats?



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

nina foresti said:


> I would think King Philippe's "Ella giammai m'amo" and the Grand Inquisitor scene from _Don Carlo_ sums up everything superb about Verdi opera.
> I would also sit him down and simply play him the Poker scene from Puccini's _La Fanciulla del West_ and watch his face. It is a winner for those who are not accustomed to opera and dislike hearing sopranos "screech".
> Also the death scenes of _Otello_ and _La Boheme_.
> Wagner's Vorspiel is heavenly and a good introduction into the heavy stuff.


----------

